# NO FIXED ADDRESS: A dark comedy web-series about crusty kids



## Natalie Catherine (Mar 9, 2016)

If you ever told me that my time spend living under bridges, hopping freight and criss-crossing the continent would directly lead me to a career in writing and filmmaking I (likely) wouldn't have believed you, but here we are...

NO FIXED ADDRESS is a new dark comedy web-series that follows a family of transient crust punks as they defend their street corners, exploit drop-in centres and try to survive until welfare day.

The series is Produced/Directed by Vancouver-based filmmaker Brianne Nord-Stewart and Created/Written by myself, Natalie Catherine. NO FIXED ADDRESS was partially inspired by my time on the road and is the first scripted show created by a former traveller, about travellers and for travellers.

We just launched our social media to coincide with releasing the trailer as part of our independent production application for web-series funding, and I’ve been spreading the show everywhere applicable to enforce the message that there really is a dedicated audience for this kind of content. The trailer features music by several folk punk musicians and friends of mine, and features many current travellers as background performers.

Please WATCH our trailer and SHARE wherever you can so we can get this baby funded!



You can also follow us on social media for updates and additional content:

FB, Insta, Twitter @NFAtheseries


----------



## Kim Chee (Mar 9, 2016)

Well done!


----------



## Natalie Catherine (Mar 9, 2016)

7xMichael said:


> Well done!


Thanks, dude!


----------



## Brother X (Mar 9, 2016)

Good luck with the series. Looks fun.


----------



## Natalie Catherine (Mar 9, 2016)

Brother X said:


> Good luck with the series. Looks fun.


Thanks so much! It's been really fun so far, can't wait to get started filming the season in the summer


----------



## Tude (Mar 9, 2016)

Wow - very interesting - and very current! Good luck on your future getting this around! (and keep us in the know too)


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 10, 2016)

need any cameramen?


----------



## Natalie Catherine (Mar 11, 2016)

Matt Derrick said:


> need any cameramen?


Potentially! We are waiting to see what our budget's going to look like. A lot of this will depend on whether or not we get funded, which is why I've been pimping this like crazy.

In addition to hiring professional crew, I'd like to hire travellers/street youth to be Production Assistants, etc as much as possible. We're also going to feature music from travelling artists almost exclusively.

The teaser features music by Canadian artists Jesse Stewart (https://www.youtube.com/user/JesseStewartfilm) and Skum Shine (https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCIYbZZOb3O1fMVNzoYOKMig)


----------



## Slingshot Collective (Mar 12, 2016)

Natalie Catherine said:


> If you ever told me that my time spend living under bridges, hopping freight and criss-crossing the continent would directly lead me to a career in writing and filmmaking I (likely) wouldn't have believed you, but here we are...
> 
> NO FIXED ADDRESS is a new dark comedy web-series that follows a family of transient crust punks as they defend their street corners, exploit drop-in centres and try to survive until welfare day.
> 
> ...



This looks well done, but I was wondering is everyone going to be swilly? A lot of people from our Collective Travel but are Straight Edge or at least mostly sober. I know our faction is on the periphery of Crust circles in the U$ and I have no idea what it's like in Canada...


----------



## RnJ (Mar 12, 2016)

Slingshot Collective said:


> This looks well done, but I was wondering is everyone going to be swilly? A lot of people from our Collective Travel but are Straight Edge or at least mostly sober. I know our faction is on the periphery of Crust circles in the U$ and I have no idea what it's like in Canada...



My experience as a traveling Canadian who has crusty elements, sure, but have never identified verbally as a crust punk and don't wear the uniform: The Canadian crusty traveler scene is mostly the same as the US. Less rainbow gathering types involved , and also less real activism in it. Less diverse in Canada, more limited in cultural scope. When I was straight edge, I got a lot of looks and distrust from the people I met under the bridge simply at the mention. One time someone even said? "How can you be a traveler AND not drink?" Then again, whatever the nationstate be, it's hard to make good times out of living under bridges across the nation without the liquor, so I doubt the Canadian travel scene is and more or less liquor infused then the US scene.
I have traveled in the US much less, and still met more sobriety-loving travelers than in Canada -- though it may be that I'm more familiar and feel safer living on the streets in Canada then the larger US cities.

I think that because this series will no doubt work with existing stereotypes, everyone will probably be swilly in the show all the time, lol.


----------



## Slingshot Collective (Mar 12, 2016)

Ack, even less activism than U$ Crust Lords?! I know what you mean about people not trusting you because you don't drink. To me, it's the weirdest crap ever. Even when I do party, and I go years sober at a time, I DO NOT drink. For as problematic as it was, that's what I Loved about the CrimethInc. book Evasion. I was like, An XVX Traveler?! I'm not alone! But I had been Traveling for about a year and a half on and off before I read that, and Traveled for another year before I met the author. I know we are far and few between...


----------



## Natalie Catherine (Mar 13, 2016)

Slingshot Collective said:


> This looks well done, but I was wondering is everyone going to be swilly? A lot of people from our Collective Travel but are Straight Edge or at least mostly sober. I know our faction is on the periphery of Crust circles in the U$ and I have no idea what it's like in Canada...



That's a great question. While none of the main characters in this season defines themselves as "straight edge" (keep in mind, this season consists of only 60 minutes of produced content, so though we've tried to present a balanced picture, we don't explore every single facet of living home free in detail), not all characters are schwilly kids. 

While several characters turn to excessive drug and alcohol consumption to dull their reality, there are also many that drink moderately to have a good time, and some who prefer to remain more or less sober after watching too many friends succumb to addiction.


----------



## Natalie Catherine (Mar 13, 2016)

RnJ said:


> My experience as a traveling Canadian who has crusty elements, sure, but have never identified verbally as a crust punk and don't wear the uniform: The Canadian crusty traveler scene is mostly the same as the US. Less rainbow gathering types involved , and also less real activism in it. Less diverse in Canada, more limited in cultural scope. When I was straight edge, I got a lot of looks and distrust from the people I met under the bridge simply at the mention. One time someone even said? "How can you be a traveler AND not drink?" Then again, whatever the nationstate be, it's hard to make good times out of living under bridges across the nation without the liquor, so I doubt the Canadian travel scene is and more or less liquor infused then the US scene.
> I have traveled in the US much less, and still met more sobriety-loving travelers than in Canada -- though it may be that I'm more familiar and feel safer living on the streets in Canada then the larger US cities.
> 
> I think that because this series will no doubt work with existing stereotypes, everyone will probably be swilly in the show all the time, lol.


See response above


----------



## Deleted member 14481 (Apr 15, 2016)

God Speed. *salutes* ::facepalm::


----------



## dannidirt (Apr 18, 2016)

natalie if you need actors just ask im sure i can come out to a couple if youd like just shoot me a msg i should be in ottawa this summer


----------



## Natalie Catherine (Apr 26, 2016)

dannidirt said:


> natalie if you need actors just ask im sure i can come out to a couple if youd like just shoot me a msg i should be in ottawa this summer


I'll let you know our shooting schedule for sure once things get more firmed up! i know we'll definitely need extras for a couple shows under the bridge and stuff


----------



## Durp (Feb 4, 2017)

lol good luck!


----------

